# Reparacion Pioneer KEH 2700r



## xavijs (Sep 6, 2010)

Buenos dias forer@s.

EEl caso es que por manazas he tenido un accidente con la radio de mi coche. Sin querer rompí un chip y como era de esperar la radio ahora no se enciende.
El chip en cuestión parece que solo le haya desmontado la chapita que lo protege, mide unos 6mm x 1,5mm, tiene 6 patillas y pone una numeracion MUY pequeño de la cual puedo asegurar los tres primeros dígitos 497   y despues no se si pone 0IP o 6P o GIP.

Alguien tiene alguna idea de qué tipo de chip se puede tratar? O si seria fácil de encontrar uno igual para sustituirlo; soldarlo no me sería dificil, las patillas son lo suficientemente separadas para poderlo soldar.

Es una lástima que no pueda repararla, la radio funcionaba estupendamente salvo los botones de volumen, que justamente la desmonté para soldarlos bien, que estaban mal soldados, y ahora parece que los botones van perfectos...

Dejo una foto del chip:






 Un saludo!


----------



## xavijs (Sep 6, 2010)

Alguien que tenga uno igual o parecido sabría decirme cómo encender el amplificador sin hacer uso de la caratula?

Si puedo usar el amplificador podría investigar la forma de mandarle la señal directamente desde los pines tal y como lo haría la caratula. El problema es que no se qué pines debería conectar para darle la orden al amplificador que se encienda.


Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2010)

Exactamente en que sitio va ese chip? podrias colocar una foto del lugar donde va?


----------



## xavijs (Sep 6, 2010)

Gracias por interesarte por mi Ratmayor .

En la imagen muestro el chip roto, justo encima de las letras X901.

Imagen:




Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2010)

Asi si nos entendemos  bueno lo que tienes alli no es un chip es el cristal del oscilador del microcontrolador del equipo, normalmente es de 4.5Mhz no tienes otro equipo al que puedas sacarle el cristal?


----------



## xavijs (Sep 6, 2010)

es un oscilador de 4,5MHz? Un cristal de cuarzo que se llaman?

Si pongo uno con más frecuencia, pasaría algo? o simplemente funcionaría más rápido el chip. A ver si puedo encontrar alguno, pero no se por dónde buscarlo... que tenga 6 patas igual. Probaré suerte.

Sino, cuánto puede valer un oscilador de estos? Los que estoy viendo por internet son de solamente 2 patas. Y son más altos, no son exactamente lo mismo.. :S


Gracias.


Saludos!


----------



## xavijs (Sep 7, 2010)

He estado mirando los trastos viejos que tengo por casa pero no he sido capaz de encontrar nada igual... No creo que lo encuentre así como así :'(.

Alguna sugerencia acerca de dónde conseguir ese oscilador, o cristal con oscilador? Todos los osciladores que he visto son de 2 patas. Suficientes para que entre la señal continua y la salida sea la misma señal pero discontinua. No entiendo para qué 6 pines.


Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2010)

Tiene seis por que es SMD, pero solo tiene 3 conectadas a algunos tracks. Eso no es un cristal de cuarzo, es un oscilador completo...controlado por un cristal. Un pin es Vcc (por lo general son 5V o 3.3V), el otro es GND y el tercero es la salida del oscilador. Hay que analizar cual es cual...y los que no son SMD son bastante mas grandes, pero no son costosos.


----------



## xavijs (Sep 7, 2010)

es SMD? aha, y crees que será fácil encontrarlo?

Te da alguna pista ese 479 que lleva?  despues aparecen unas letras que no se si es OMP MP CP OP, ... es prácticamente ilegible.


Graciass!


Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2010)

Pará un poco!
O estamos mirando cosas diferentes o vos esta viendo visiones. El que tiene 6 pines es el que está numerado como X901, y no hay *NADA MAS* que ver ahí. No sé de donde diablos sacás los otros valores de 479 y toda la parva de letras que pones... No hay ninguna especificación visible de cual es la frecuencia de ese oscilador.
Lo otro que hay a la derecha del oscilador es un hueco para una traba mecánica y lo que sigue es la numeración del capacitor C905. Y ahí se acaba todo...
Lo que está abajo no tiene nada que ver con el componente y dice *4/5*, que debe ser algo como que es la cuarta plaqueta de cinco que hay o algo por el estilo.

No se de donde se te ocurre pensar que todo lo que dice en el PCB tiene que ver con el componente que te comiste...


----------



## xavijs (Sep 7, 2010)

Perdón si no me expliqué bien en el primer post:
Dije:
         "El chip en cuestión parece que solo le haya desmontado la chapita que lo protege, mide unos 6mm x 1,5mm, tiene 6 patillas y pone una numeracion MUY pequeño de la cual puedo asegurar los tres primeros dígitos 497 y despues no se si pone 0IP o 6P o GIP."

O sea:
La numeración de 497 y eso lo saco del mismo 'chip' que me comí. En la primera imagen que puse aparece el 'chip'; y justo ahi en la parte de arriba aparece esta numeración que comento. Lo que pasa que mi cámara digital no es capaz de mostrar tanto detalle.

Lo de X901  debe ser algún tipo de numeración para identificar la posición del chip en la PCB.


Gracias.


Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2010)

Ahhhh! Por que la primera foto no muestra nada en la tapa de metal (parece un trozo de metal sin nada). Es mas, le he dado zoom y no se ve nada de nada. Por que mejor no tratás de buscar el chip ese de Pioneer (PD6196A) para ver si encontrás a que frecuencia trabaja y de ahí deducir el oscilador a emplear...aunque no parece fácil encontrarla. Si no...no se me ocurre nada...


----------



## xavijs (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok gracias. Estoy intentando encontrar algun datasheet del chip. Pero no lo consigo. Cada vez más pierdo la esperanza de repararlo :'(. Veo demasiado dificil encontrar el chip concreto.


Saludos!


----------



## hellfull (Sep 7, 2010)

pues yo aparentemente veo solo eso como un tipo de almoadilla asi estilo metalica para que se pegue a una chapa para disipar el calor.
como no saques una buena foto,no hacemos nada.


----------



## xavijs (Sep 9, 2010)

No se trata de ningún tipo de fijación para acoplar a ningún disipador. Es un pequeño oscilador de cristal recubierto por una 'capsula' de metal. Esta capsula de metal es lo que he 'arrancado' de cuajo accidentalmente y con la cubierta esta de meal me he llevado parte del interior del chip .

No encuentro un chip igual o parecido en ningún sitio; ni siquiera por internet. He estado buscando la frecuencia del chip controlador pero tampoco consigo dar con ella.

He intentado descubrir la 'señal' que manda la caratula al amplificador para darle la orden de encendido mirando los pines que conectan la caratula con el amplificador con un tester en modo continuidad. Pero nada, no observo ningún tipo de conexión ni nada. Supongo que traerá algún tipo de encendido algo más complexo que un simple 'switch'.


Un saludo! Acepto propuestas para continuar con la investigación del chip o alternativas a ese chip 

Gracias!


----------



## hellfull (Sep 9, 2010)

pues recurre al servicio tecnico de pioneer que te lo arreglara fijisimo


----------



## xavijs (Sep 9, 2010)

hellfull dijo:


> pues recurre al servicio tecnico de pioneer que te lo arreglara fijisimo



Hmm... aún así tengo mis dudas. Creo que pretenderan venderme una caratula entera (en caso de tener el modelo, que lo dudo). Sino me diran que es un modelo descatalogado; que no saben 


Un saludo!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 9, 2010)

Si supieras que tengo el componente que buscas, tengo varios frontales aqui que lo tienen  como dice *ezavalla*, es el oscilador del equipo, viendolo de izquierda a derecha es: +5V, Osc, GND y es de 4.5Mhz, si pones otro quizás dañes el micro...

Tal vez deberias buscar aquí http://parts.pioneerelectronics.com tienen una base de datos de los componentes "buscados" referente a los modelos de los equipos, sin importar de la epoca que sean


----------



## xavijs (Sep 10, 2010)

Antes de nada, gracias por ese sitio web. Es muy interesante.

Lo malo es que no me sirve de mucho, porque por lo que veo solo hacen envios a EEUU . Además, no puedes ver ninguna información del producto que estás comprando; solamente el modelo, lo demás esta protegido por copyright y tal. aish...


Llevo un rato buscando pero no consigo dar con el chip.

Ratmayor; tienes el componente eh  . Supongo que los frontales funcionan y tal no? O los tienes para despiece?? 

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2010)

xavijs dijo:


> Antes de nada, gracias por ese sitio web. Es muy interesante.
> 
> Lo malo es que no me sirve de mucho, porque por lo que veo solo hacen envios a EEUU . Además, no puedes ver ninguna información del producto que estás comprando; solamente el modelo, lo demás esta protegido por copyright y tal. aish...


Si, pero con el numero de parte busco en otro lado y voilá 



xavijs dijo:


> Ratmayor; tienes el componente eh  . Supongo que los frontales funcionan y tal no? O los tienes para despiece??


Tecnicamente funcionan, pero los tengo para destriparlos jejeje Saludos...


----------



## xavijs (Sep 10, 2010)

Ratmayor; después de leer tu respuesta acerca de que tienes esas radios para destriparlas... 


A ver si sería tan amable de facilitarme esa pieza que me falta. Creo que por correo postal podría mandarme la pieza sin coste añadido.

Si quieres podemos hablar algún precio por las molestias y tal. Además, me gustaría asegurar que es el mismo chip. Con alguna foto con buen detalle o algo.

Si prefieres no vender esa pieza pues nada, lo entenderé. Nunca se sabe cuando puede hacer falta.

Espero una respuesta.

PD: Todo esto iba a mandarlo en un mensaje privado. Pero al no superar los 25 mensajes en el foro no me está permitido el uso de mensajes privados 


Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2010)

Descuida, si por mi fuera, te la obsequiara, la cosa es que estoy en Venezuela, no se cuanto seria el envio, te debo la foto, ando sin camara


----------



## xavijs (Sep 10, 2010)

Uf! Venezuela... muy lejos, si. Creo que el envio saldría más caro que comprar la caratula de segunda mano 

Gracias por tu generosidad 


Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola. Aca te paso un detalle de un estereo parecido. es el KEH3600.
Por ahi te sirve de referencia.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## xavijs (Sep 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias Juan Jose. Cuanta más información tenga acerca de como van conectados los componentes mejor .

Por cierto, en la imagen pone 4,97MHz pero el modelo del chip controlador tampoco es el mismo  Me dijeron que sería de 4,5MHz seguramente; bueno, como solamente se trata de un oscilador no creo que haya ningun problema grave si pusiera uno de 4,5MHz en vez de un 4,97MHz; solo que a lo mejor va mas 'lenta' 

Esta imagen es lo mas parecido a mi radio que ha pasado por mis ojos . Gracias.


Un saludo!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 13, 2010)

Creo que en tu caso y fiandome en tus post anteriores tu oscilador es de 4.97Mhz, he visto de varios equipos 450 = 4.5Mhz, 455 = 4.55Mhz, 497 = 4.97Mhz, Saludos...


----------



## xavijs (Sep 13, 2010)

Aiva. Bueno observacion Ratmayor   No me había fijado en este detalle. Entonces no hay duda; mi oscilador será de 4,97MHz; por las coincidencias.

Miraré de encontrar algun oscilador así y lo conectaré como en la figura que me ha pasado Juan Jose. A ver si reanima la pobre radio 

Por cierto. Conoceis alguna tienda de electrónica via web que tengan más o menos de todo? Solamente conozco Ariston, y ahí no encuentro.. 

Aqui he encontrado, pero lo que más se aparece es de 4,4MHz; además no se si es del todo lo que necesitaría.. es solamente un cristal oscilador esto :S

http://www.micropik.com/pag_ci_cristales_cuarzo.htm

Gracias Ratmayor!


Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2010)

xavijs dijo:


> Por cierto. Conoceis alguna tienda de electrónica via web que tengan más o menos de todo? Solamente conozco Ariston, y ahí no encuentro..


Aqui está un listado de proveedores hecho por los miembros de la comunidad, saludos!  tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------

